
Twister OS for Raspberry Pi 4 - jordybg
https://raspberrypiprojects.com/twister-os-raspberry-pi-4-get-that-osx-and-windows-10-look/
======
rvz
Meh. Although Linux gives you the freedom to skin your desktop, why skin your
way there when you can try out the real thing on a Raspberry Pi [0] with real
x86 Windows apps running on it rather than just only x86 DOS games.

[0] [https://www.windowslatest.com/2020/02/09/heres-how-
windows-1...](https://www.windowslatest.com/2020/02/09/heres-how-
windows-10-runs-on-raspberry-pi-4-and-3/)

~~~
datfrojo
Your provided link doesn’t mention the ability to run x86 windows apps on arm
windows. Is this actually a thing?

~~~
detaro
From the link:

> _Unlike IoT, Windows 10 ARM is ARM-targeted spin of the OS, which comes with
> a traditional desktop and Win32 apps support via emulation._

------
mysterydip
If you want a DOS-flavored pi, check out the dosbian project, from the same
guy who made combian64:
[https://cmaiolino.wordpress.com/dosbian/](https://cmaiolino.wordpress.com/dosbian/)

------
nix23
Man i really waited for long to have another 'OS' based on Linux :(

